# Group Urges Americans to Make Medical Cannabis Obama's Top Priority



## kubefuism (Jan 16, 2009)

* Tim King Salem-News.com* 

The best rated ideas will be put into an official briefing book and hand delivered to the new President after he is sworn in.

​
(WASHINGTON, D.C.) - 
The group *Americans for Safe Access* says that if 
President-elect Barack Obama has done one thing so far, he has given citizens a chance to tell him how we feel. 
George Pappas with Americans for Safe Access said, "This is our chance to do it, to call him out, to tell him he MUST change federal policy on medical cannabis because people are suffering and it needs to stop!"
ASA says Americans can go to"hXXp://www.citizensbriefingbook.change.gov, and click on &#8220;Popular Ideas&#8221; (or search for &#8220;marijuana&#8221 then vote for &#8220;Stop using federal resources to undermine states&#8217; medical marijuana laws&#8221; if you share the perspective.


window.google_render_ad();The full question is as follows:
*Stop using federal resources to undermine states' medicinal marijuana laws*
_"Our federal government's Drug Enforcement Administration continues to raid marijuana (cannabis) dispensaries and compassionate use clubs in locations where local and state law allows them to operate. Medicinal marijuana is one of the most widely-supported issues in drug policy reform. Our federal government is wasting scarce resources -- and hurting sick people -- by arresting patients and their caregivers; it should stop doing so."_
Pappas says the best rated ideas will be put into an official briefing book and hand delivered to the new President after he is sworn in. 
The question has continued to ranked high on Obama's list, as we indicated in December. (see: "hXXp://salem-news.com/articles/december122008/barack_cannabis_12-12-08.php"]
Pappas said, "We need it to win hands down and by a significant margin. Obama has said he will run a bottom up presidency. There will be no bigger voice of the people than this vote winning head and shoulders above all others."
He says input is more important than ever. "Also, tell your friends, your family, your co-workers, and all of your friends on Facebook and MySpace. We need everyone you know to go to CitizensBriefingBook.Change.gov and vote for 'Stop using federal resources to undermine states&#8217; medical marijuana laws.'"



"hXXp://salem-news.com/articles/january152009/safe_access_1-15=09.php


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 16, 2009)

Change.org Announces Winners of Ideas for Change in America
Friday January 16, 2009, 12:20 pm EST 

WASHINGTON, DC--(MARKET WIRE)--Jan 16, 2009 -- 
Change.org today announced the winners of its Ideas for Change in America competition at an event at the National Press Club and attended by nonprofit leaders, grassroots activists, and members of the Obama campaign and incoming administration.

The competition was the first nationwide grassroots response to President-elect Barack Obama's call for greater citizen participation in government, and since Election Day more than 650,000 votes have been cast for more than 7500 ideas for how the Obama administration and 111th Congress should change America.

The 10 winning ideas reflect the diverse interests of the millions of people calling for change across the country, including ideas for securing universal heath care, LGBT rights, and sustainable green energy. The list of winners also includes ideas often left off of the national agenda but with powerful grassroots support, including those for restoring civil liberties, ending the prohibition on medicinal marijuana, and advancing peace through new government institutions. All winning ideas can be viewed at hXXp://www.change.org/ideas.


----------



## LowRider (Jan 17, 2009)

On change,gov, heres some good ones.  heres a link to two of them

hxxp://citizensbriefingbook.change.gov/ideas/viewIdea.apexp?id=0878000000055XAAAY

and

hxxp://citizensbriefingbook.change.gov/ideas/viewIdea.apexp?id=087800000004lrP&srPos=0&srKp=087


----------



## hetfield_08 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey kubefuism, thanks for posting the results to this, i was on the site while the voting was going on and i was wondering what the results were going to be. Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 18, 2009)

This question has placed first on Change.gov's website during the first poll. Incoming Presiden B.O. response was curt, at best.

Hopefully, he will have a better response now that it has been chosen again as a top question.


----------

